# Model Airplane Engines.



## Metal Butcher (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know if this link will be of any use to anyone, but I thought it might be worth while to post it.

there are a lot of pretty neat looking designs.

Looking at them might trigger your creative side.

http://plans.rcmodell.hu/engine.html

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 23, 2009)

Metal Butcher,
That has a lot of memories. My Dad was an Ohlsson and Rice fan for his model airplanes. Plus many others

Thanks for the Memories

Tony


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool. I hadn't run across that web site before. It has got me thinking of something. I have in interest in tethered cars (or tether cars if you prefer). Some of the older designs would look a lot nicer with a replica of one of the old design engines in it - can't afford the real thing these days, some of these old engines go for many $$$ as collectors items.

On the subject of model airplane engines and such, I know there have been a few posts on this forum about Ron Chernich's web site:

http://www.modelenginenews.org/

lots of good information on model engine design and building. He occasionally makes available sets of free plans for building these sorts of engines. This month (December 2009) is from The Schroeder 09 designed by Roger Schroeder.

Roger just recently passed on. He was a regular contributor to Ron's web site and to a variety of publications most notably "The Model Engine Collectors Journal".

There are just so many interesting articles, tech tips, plans, etc, etc that posting a couple of links would just not do the web site justice.

Ron's site is one of my first stops on the internet each and every month. 

If you have never visited Ron's site, make a pot of tea or fix a cool refreshment of you choice and expect to spend several hours just digging in to the site only a wee bit.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## deadin (Dec 25, 2009)

Boy does that bring back memories!!
I owned a good number of those engines back in the early to mid '50's.
Wish I still had some of them.

Dean


----------

